# Test your beer IQ



## bbloke (Feb 13, 2008)

How many beers can you identify from the bottles shown?

Test Your Beer IQ

My Results:




Your Score: 93% - You're a Beer Genius You know everything there is to know about beer. All hail the Beer Genius.


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 13, 2008)

I got a 73%. I guess I'm old and out of practice.


----------



## Mikuro (Feb 13, 2008)

I got 73%, too. Actually, that was higher than I expected, since I've never been a big beer guy. (Although now that I'm thinking about it, I could really do with a beer at the moment.)


----------



## Rhisiart (Feb 13, 2008)

86%. In my defense m'lud, I don't know many US beers (send this waif to the gallows).


----------



## BlackFlag (Mar 24, 2008)

86%.  

Now if it was a tea IQ...


----------



## mdnky (Mar 27, 2008)

93%  

Must be from growing up in a German Catholic family...one was a lucky guess though.


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 3, 2008)

73% - not bad for a teetotaller!


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 3, 2008)

Your Score: 66%
Below Average Beer IQ

I don't drink beer though.


----------



## Hughvane (Apr 19, 2008)

Rhisiart said:


> 86%. In my defense m'lud, I don't know many US beers (send this waif to the gallows).



The US doesn't make beer, it's colored water (similar to making love in a canoe)   I scored 60% because of that. Not one NZ beer listed there.


----------



## reed (Apr 26, 2008)

bbloke, 
  I can't take the test but I can only remember those beers that made important imprints in my life. Youngers, McKewens (Spelling) or Tartan Special in Stornaway and Glasgow and other strange places in Scotland (pubs, of course)....for starters. My first Knickerbocker beer in New York....at the Shamrock Cafe. Shaeffer Beer (spelling?) at the Carlow East on Lex and 85th, trying to pick up a cute gal from Russia. Newcastle Brown Ale in London, again with a cute gal. A 1664 in Paris as I decided to change my mind from wine and I couldn't firgure out how to get home, seeing how the Metro was closed.
  A very cold Saint Paulies Beer (after a very long day) on Rum Cay when I was doing an Ethnographic study there.
  Beer.....chicks, places, history and fun times and sad ones as well.
  Do you know the Amish Imlock Tune "Beer is best?" 
  Cheers. I'm going to pop a brewsky, as we use to say in university.


----------



## Rhisiart (Apr 26, 2008)

On the night I arrived in Cairo in the early 1990s, two official guides in blue blazers approached me at the main bus terminus and asked if they could assist me. 

I suggested some traditional food so they took me to a butcher's shop in a small backstreet for what appeared to be a sort of stew (which was delicious) and then to a small smoke-filled bar for a drink.

I got two orange juices for the guides and asked what beers the waiter sold. He said they only had one, but its was Stella. That'll do for me I said.

The waiter returned from another room with a brown dusty bottle with a sticky label attached, on which had been drawn - in crayon - the word 'Stela'.

It turned out to be locally brewed wheat beer and tasted great.

P.S. Where've you been reed?


----------



## reed (Apr 26, 2008)

Rhisiart. How are things? Yes, I was back home....in New York City having a Sam Adams or a Harp or two or a whiskey, or whatever, etc.. But only after the "work detail." Though I cheated a couple of times, but don't tell anybody. The Big Apple has so much changed that I was a bit under the shock. Thank goodness there was Sean and The Carlow East still intact. Cheers.


----------



## reed (Apr 26, 2008)

I did take the test...

  A stinky 66%. Goes to show you. Sorry.


----------

